# MBBS closing merits last year.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

MBBS last year closing merits of private medical colleges in lahore ;
CMH : almost 78%
Sheikh. Zyaed : 84%
Shalamar : 75%
Sharif : 72%
Avicenna : 792 (probably marks in fsc of the last student admitted)

its imortant to note;
FMH, LMDC, RLMC never display their merit lists, rather FMH will declare merit ranks of students, LMDC display lists without mentioning merits & RLMC didnt display last year, cant say anything about this year.
& i dont know that of Central Park. 
:happy:


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> MBBS last year closing merits of private medical colleges in lahore ;
> CMH : almost 78%
> Sheikh. Zyaed : 84%
> Shalamar : 75%
> ...


sheikh zayed or sheikh khalifa?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> sheikh zayed or sheikh khalifa?


itz 
*Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical college*

& i'm not sure about its 84% merit, a guy on this forum told this...

may be there merit calculating criteria is different than uhs.


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> MBBS last year closing merits of private medical colleges in lahore ;
> CMH : almost 78%
> Sheikh. Zyaed : 84%
> Shalamar : 75%
> ...


Well this year they are they said the closing merit is 70%


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

no i guess its above 70%...arund 75% is the closing merit 4r sheikh zayed
nd thnx 4r sharing the info


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> no i guess its above 70%...arund 75% is the closing merit 4r sheikh zayed
> nd thnx 4r sharing the info


Sorry brother i forgot to mention its merit of RLMC closing merit


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

boip007 said:


> Sorry brother i forgot to mention its merit of RLMC closing merit



im not brother #happy im a girl lolz
and oh ok


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> MBBS last year closing merits of private medical colleges in lahore ;
> CMH : almost 78%
> Sheikh. Zyaed : 84%
> Shalamar : 75%
> ...


wats the ragging cene in privates ... specially shalamar #dull


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> im not brother #happy im a girl lolz
> and oh ok


lol sorry #laugh #laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> im not brother #happy im a girl lolz
> and oh ok


Plz pick Girly names !#laugh you people confuse me!#baffled


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> Plz pick Girly names !#laugh you people confuse me!#baffled


Haha #rofl 

Ezra seriously there was a time when I thought you're a girl #baffled 

Haha, very honestly


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Haha #rofl
> 
> Ezra seriously there was a time when I thought you're a girl #baffled
> 
> Haha, very honestly


lyba Google my name and see its origin in Arabic u will find my real name!#laugh so your point stands invalid!#frown


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> wats the ragging cene in privates ... specially shalamar #dull


depends from institute to institute...........#rofl 

you should be mentally prepared for it!!! #laugh 

masterh can better tell you of ragging scene in shalamar.....!!!!!#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Plz pick Girly names !#laugh you people confuse me!#baffled


i'm always in doubt about the ppl with nick names here>#laugh 

most of the times, i don't know whether i'm answering a boy or girl. #wink


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'm always in doubt about the ppl with nick names here>#laugh
> 
> most of the times, i don't know whether i'm answering a boy or girl. #wink


#rofl #laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> depends from institute to institute...........#rofl
> 
> you should be mentally prepared for it!!! #laugh
> 
> masterh can better tell you of ragging scene in shalamar.....!!!!!#yes


he already told me #baffled


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Haha #rofl
> 
> Ezra seriously there was a time when I thought you're a girl #baffled
> 
> Haha, very honestly


hahahahaha i second u i had a girl in skool wid that name #happy 
nd boip its ok dude #wink


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> lyba Google my name and see its origin in Arabic u will find my real name!#laugh so your point stands invalid!#frown


#rofl hahaha, okay dude! my bad.... chill #laugh


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> hahahahaha i second u i had a girl in skool wid that name #happy
> nd boip its ok dude #wink


Buhahaha, exactly...one of my aunts has the name Azra/Ezra #shocked


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> he already told me #baffled


do share ur experience ov ragging cuz i dnt think dat it wud b as serious as master hashim makes it sound lyk, i think it will b fun n honestly u'll enjoy ur tym over dere so chill....#happy


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Buhahaha, exactly...one of my aunts has the name Azra/Ezra #shocked


lolz #laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> do share ur experience ov ragging cuz i dnt think dat it wud b as serious as master hashim makes it sound lyk, i think it will b fun n honestly u'll enjoy ur tym over dere so chill....#happy


#grin


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Buhahaha, exactly...one of my aunts has the name Azra/Ezra #shocked


Damn whats wrong with you people!#rofl#laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> Damn whats wrong with you people!#rofl#laugh


srlsy man i have an aunt with same name as yours #shocked #eek #confused #laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> srlsy man i have an aunt with same name as yours #shocked #eek #confused #laugh


ah what the heck #roll its useless to explain maths to a donkey! NO OFFENCE! #laugh#laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> ah what the heck #roll its useless to explain maths to a donkey! NO OFFENCE! #laugh#laugh


and whos the donkey here #eek m dead sure m not one ... so whos donkey #eek #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

ezra said:


> ah what the heck #roll its useless to explain maths to a donkey! NO OFFENCE! #laugh#laugh


where di you get in BTW ? #eek #nerd


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

ezra said:


> ah what the heck #roll its useless to explain maths to a donkey! NO OFFENCE! #laugh#laugh


where did maths come in from .....hahahaha


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> where did maths come in from .....hahahaha


#rofl


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> where did maths come in from .....hahahaha


lol.....u guys gonna be doctors or what#roll maths and donkeys!!#confused #eek


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> lol.....u guys gonna be doctors or what#roll maths and donkeys!!#confused #eek


dunno about others but i wana b a doctor #eek #eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> dunno about others but i wana b a doctor #eek #eek #eek


#happy no donkeys at shalamar.. thank God#wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> #happy no donkeys at shalamar.. thank God#wink


are you sure #rofl #eek


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> are you sure #rofl #eek


well...no im not! #baffled


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> well...no im not! #baffled


#shocked #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> well...no im not! #baffled


BTW ... wat are timings for orientation #eek


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> BTW ... wat are timings for orientation #eek


starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


i hve misplaced it #wink


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i hve misplaced it #wink


i can understand#dull


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


#laugh


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #laugh


i tried to lose mine too but my sister keeps finding it all the time#angry


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


#rofl #rofl #rofl #rofl ....r u coming to orientation #baffled #baffled


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #rofl #rofl #rofl #rofl ....r u coming to orientation #baffled #baffled


InshAllah. #happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


#baffled


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #baffled


what#confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

DAZZLED said:


> starts at 10.. i guess.. its on the admsn letter


i may not be coming #sad


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

*Any Chance*

dr anas i have 950 marks in matric and hope to get 950 in fsc but only 720 in mcat so in which college i can get admission without donation. i am looking for sharif ,central parketc


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I went to FMH a few days ago. They said their closing merit was 82 percent, last year. Is this true? 

If not, can I get admission on an aggregate of 77.6 percent?


----------



## ZY MIAN (Oct 12, 2015)

*Info Required*

my aggregate is 7.73 in which medical(PRIVATE) College I could get admission(PUNJAB)

tell about Multan medical college its merits and demerits


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just to correct you, the closing merit of CMH last year was 85%, not 74%. I have the actual last year's merit list of Cmh downloaded on my mobile, which of course you can too from their website. It's still there. They haven't removed it yet.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Anonymous111 said:


> Just to correct you, the closing merit of CMH last year was 85%, not 74%. I have the actual last year's merit list of Cmh downloaded on my mobile, which of course you can too from their website. It's still there. They haven't removed it yet.


Are talking about the merits Dr. Anas Riasat has posted? If yes, then dude it's from 2011. Obviously the merit has changed since then. This is an old thread.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, I know. I realised it was an old thread after I sent in a reply.


----------

